
Website to Help Those Streaming Rosary Prayer Online (Bahasa Indonesia Language) - sawirricardo
https://rosario.sawirstudio.com
======
Thorrez
Interesting.

I'm part of a group that prays the Rosary over video conference (VC). It's
organized pretty well. There's an organizer who has a slideshow with each
prayer on it and an animation counting them (e.g. a slide for each Hail Mary).
During each mystery there are 2 people unmuted: the mystery leader and the
mystery responder. They each say their respective halves of the prayers. All
the other people say the response, but are muted; this avoids the muffled mess
of multiple people talking simultaneously over VC. Between each mystery the
organizer announces who the leader and responder are for the next mystery;
this makes sure it's organized and no one forgets.

The organizer advances the slides so no one loses count. And the slides have
the prayers on them, so even people who don't have them memorized can take
part.

~~~
sawirricardo
Hi Thorrez, that's nice

------
sawirricardo
I make a Rosary prayer website to those who use OBS software and stream it
online.

